
Why you should master your language (even if it may eventually become obsolete) - SharpSightLabs
http://sharpsightlabs.com/blog/master-r-obsolete/
======
jstewartmobile
Philosophically, this seems sound enough. A practical problem that arises from
this is _analysis paralysis_.

Some of these tools offer so many cool paradigms for getting stuff done that
you spend (or waste) more time over-engineering things to use the "right"
paradigm instead of getting stuff done.

It's like going to the grocery store and spending 15 minutes comparing
ingredients of the 30+ different brands of soap they have.

